
Starting March 1st, A Red License Plate in Nevada Means the Driver is a Robot - jamesbritt
http://singularityhub.com/2012/02/22/starting-march-1st-a-red-license-plate-in-nevada-means-the-driver-is-a-robot/
======
tomkarlo
I think Nevada's DMV / legislature deserves some recognition here for taking a
reasonable risk in the name of potential innovation. We give lawmakers flack
when they pass stupid laws (or try to) and it seems fair to appreciate when
they help tech innovation.

------
dmils4
"Automated vehicles will be able to travel the same streets and highways as
human drivers, with only a red license plate marking them as robots. Once
research on those automated cars is complete (which may take years), the
Nevada Department of Motorized Vehicles will issue them a neon green license
plate – an indication that the robot drivers are good to go."

Red = researching. Green = good to go. Got it.

